# Snack/Meat sticks on a Weber Smokey Mountain



## Poopers (Feb 26, 2018)

Hello all

Im fairly new to smoking. I have smoked bacon on my weber kettle grill with decent success.

I can get a great deal through a work discount on a Weber Smokey Mountain 18 for $218 any day of the year.
I planned on getting one of these anyway so the deal is that much sweeter.

My question is.. do any of you do snack/meat sticks on these? How do you do it? Lay on the grates? How many LBS can you fit on the grates with 19mm casings?

I cant seem to find much info on this setup with snack sticks so Im consulting the community with hopes that someone has some experience.

Thanks guys and gals


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 26, 2018)

The hard part is not so much where to put the sticks, it's being able to regulate the heat in 10 degree increments.
That's why most guys that make sausage use electric smokers.
If you do try it I would hang them from the top grate with s hooks.
Al


----------



## Poopers (Feb 26, 2018)

Im not opposed to doing a sort of cold(ish) smoke in it and finishing in the oven


----------



## dward51 (Feb 26, 2018)

I made a e-WSM mod just for that purpose.  I took an extra main body door and mounted a electric heating element in that 2nd door.  That way I could run charcoal with the stock door and electric for low temp smokes with the modified door.  Best of both worlds!!!

I added an Auber Instruments plug-n-play PID in a box and the results were great (it does work with the analog dial on the element but a PID is super precise).  I could run 5 pounds on the two grates that came with my 18.5" WSM.  I used some small wooden blocks as spacers and set the normally bottom grate, just above the top grate for sticks & sausage smoking.

The thread on the e-WSM is here:

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...vertable-electric-charcoal-wsm-smoker.183999/

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/e-wsm-gets-an-upgrade-to-digital.233628/

Last link is to a 5 pound batch of sticks I ran on the e-WSM

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...s-to-crank-it-up-a-notch.250149/#post-1594088


----------

